# prototype Kirinite Sling/Knife combo



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

this is a worlds first, I was lucky enough to be the test subject for this colour combo. Its hard to get in this sort of thickness. And still a long way off production.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

DAT COLOUR! aw man that is actually amazing


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome set!


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

That's the hotness


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow. Beautiful!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*I'm gonna see if I can talk the wife into takin' out a loan... dam!!!*


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

More great work Andy! You should visit more often even just to post pics of your knives, your work is still some of the best by far! :king:


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very cool, looks like its ready for World War Z.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very very cool i mean hot


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Man that is B A


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Sweet !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, Andy.. nice green!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That looks awesome.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Andys' work rules!

Do yourselves a favor and check out his amazing knives (Doberman Knives) if you haven't done so.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That is SWEET!!!!! (and yes I actually yelled that in my head when I saw this). Super awesome work, as usual. You works stand with the best, man.


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

Slinghots and knives, two of my favorite things. And those look really nice.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks guys :bowdown:

I have a Saleos in the green to sand and another one of each in a prototype camo colour too I'l stick pics up when done, if y'all want to see my blades check out my YT channel :naughty:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very Cool! Stunning work Andy.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great stuff Andy, flawless work


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2013)

Beautifully scary combination. I love it!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful combo. Very attractive eye-catching color. I like green.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Your cruel device,
Your blood like ice.
One look could kill,
My pain, your thrill.

I wanna taste you, but your lips are venomous poison !

Stunning piece!


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That is stunning!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Shut up and take my virgins!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

the" Green Lantern " set !!!

i like


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Andy,

As all the others said, very nice work, only sticking point is what is the price going to be around about for the combo, in that colour, or the bluish set I've seen already, or the cammo coming up ?????????

Expensive expected, but how expensive; and myself knowing a bit about blades; I'd need know steel type approx. rockwell hardness, blade length and style etc. The full tang is fairly obvious, but alternative uses as a bottle opener, windscreen smasher, short serrated section for cutting through seat belts in car accident emergency, as an emergency first aider/paramedic.

Sorry I just made your job harder and the cost just jumped a hundred pounds or so I guess.

Cheers with a Grin Aussie Allan Alias Allan Leigh In Thailand


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow, a worlds first! Does the knife have a blade? Is there a pic?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

When talent and hard work come together, these things happen, good Master Andy.

Un abrazo ... Alf


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

pop shot said:


> Wow, a worlds first! Does the knife have a blade? Is there a pic?


this is easier


----------



## Scifer (Mar 2, 2012)

That is a beautiful set. But, to be honest, when I first read the title of the topic I imagined a knife in the handle of the slingshot like this one here. http://www.johnsonsvarietystore.com/servlet/the-162/sling-shot-hunting-sports/Detail

I have to admit that yours looks much nicer, although I think the other idea also has merit, if only the slingshot was designed a bit beefier.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Colors on this are amazing what are the materials


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

wow wow that's all I can say

Rick


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

lol i dint know kirinite was a material :drinkup:


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

o man that is some super sexy shit. I wish I had those kind of skills.... very nice work man, dare I say epic?


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Absolutely lovely colours. Nice work


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Great work! Definitely a different shade of green.


----------

